# Rear Window Seal



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd look at the passenger side front window seal and compare it to the driver's side window seal. You may see something distinctively different between the two and you would be able to focus there. 
Whenever I work on vehicles I remember what my buddy the real Mr. Goodwrench says, "all components and pieces are assembled on the vehicle for ease of manufacture, not repair." 
The good news is your seal is probably just out of position a little bit or maybe turned a little so when your window goes up it can't seat properly. I would look very closely how that seal meets the window to see if I can the exact spot where the seal is out of place and then re-adjust the rubber seal a little bit. Again the passenger seal should mirror the driver's side and I would use it for reference.
Any chance the thieving clown tried the front window first and damaged the seal? Probably not in a "smash, trash, and dash!" but it's worth considering. Good luck. Cliff


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

Oops. I mis-read your question, it's the rear window you're talking about. Same plan, just other windows. I bet you will be able to fix it yourself. Good luck. Cliff


----------

